# Hang Tag Safety Pin



## dmodedirt (Feb 5, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can buy safety pins like these to attach my hang tags to my shirts? I've looked everywhere online, but no luck.


----------



## jojobaid (Sep 26, 2011)

I was searching for these too and found the following site just now.

Anguo City Sorter World Netting - Mesh curtain, metal drapery, metal fabrics

I haven't looked at pricing or how many you have to order.... But they do carry them.


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

dmodedirt said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy safety pins like these to attach my hang tags to my shirts? I've looked everywhere online, but no luck.


i dont want to be that guy that doesnt answer the question you had but it seems your looking for a stylish safety pin... here is an option.

https://shop.rings-things.com/cart/pc/idea-ology-Trinket-Pins-Antiqued-Metals-470p22944.htm


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

Here you go...

Brass Safety Pins - China Safety Pin,Metal Safety Pin,Pin in Buckle, Hook & Loop


----------



## jojobaid (Sep 26, 2011)

I've been doing more searching on these. If you search for "coilless" or "coiless calabash, bulb or gourd safety pins" you'll find a lot of options that will sell them in small packages.


----------

